# Oh, For Pete's Sake, What the Left Won't Try....



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

> Our streets are awash in guns. To stop the violence, cut off the supply of weapons with a 20-year ban on new guns.











Our streets are awash in guns. To stop the violence, cut off the supply of weapons with a 20-year ban on new guns | Opinion - Pennsylvania Capital-Star


The problem is there are just too many guns, hand guns, shot guns, assault rifles, machine guns, and now, ghost guns.




www.penncapital-star.com


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The problem is Washinton is awash in nut-job leftie politicians who are drunk on power and full of crazy ideas like defunding the police.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Can you imagine the black market if this would happen !


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

No new guns for 20 years.
Wonder how many people that would put out of work?
Used gun values probably go up enough I could sell some of mine and retire early.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> The problem is Washinton is awash in nut-job leftie politicians who are drunk on power and full of crazy ideas like defunding the police.


Um..... the article is from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Um..... the article is from Pennsylvania.


Same-same.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Washington, Philadelphia, Harrisburg, Pittsburgh……. All the same


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I like it how the libtards make a mess of things and then think that infringing on the rights of the people will somehow fix it.
Then again, they don't want to fix a thing. They simply want to deprive people of their God-given rights.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just the baby step till they can outright ban them. Must figure in 20 years they can get it done. Cause by then most of us ole guys will be gone. Then all kids they brainwashed in school will be of age.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

When are dumbasses gonna realize they need to go after the black market not legal guns? 
But then i don't think they want to fix a problem- just leave a people defenseless against tyranny.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Totally messed up but at least you are not living north of the 49th. Our government up here has declared total war on licensed lawful firearms owners and is completely ignoring that the gangsters up are committing crimes, killing each other and bystanders with firearms that are sourced through the black market. 

Then again it's always easier to go after people who follow the rules instead of trying to address the real issue. More lefty hugs for thugs to come.

Godspeed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Totally messed up but at least you are not living north of the 49th. Our government up here has declared total war on licensed lawful firearms owners and is completely ignoring that the gangsters up are committing crimes, killing each other and bystanders with firearms that are sourced through the black market.
> 
> Then again it's always easier to go after people who follow the rules instead of trying to address the real issue. More lefty hugs for thugs to come.
> 
> Godspeed.


That's exactly what's going on down here south of the 49th. It's a lot easier to demonize the law-abiding, turning them into felons with the stroke of a pen than to actually go out and find the real criminals.


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

Let's do a 20 year ban on:
CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CBS
Newspapers
Magazines (the reading kind)


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> I like it how the libtards make a mess of things and then think that infringing on the rights of the people will somehow fix it.
> Then again, they don't want to fix a thing. They simply want to deprive people of their God-given rights.


But their heart is in the right place, their heads are just up their poop shutes


----------

